# Hero's Thread



## CrystalGSD (Jun 27, 2014)

So... you know... this happened 



This is Hero. He was very unexpected; we had no idea we were getting a puppy today, but my dad had other plans. I'm not complaining, lol. He's a German Shepherd x Husky mix, and he's doing pretty well adjusting so far. He's almost 10 weeks old.

He doesn't quite know what a reflection is, haha!














Hopefully I'll be able to update often, that's all for now, though.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

D'awwww! Such a cutie. Glad to hear the mom was spayed so there won't be any more "oops" litters too. Hope Crystal is a good role model! <3


----------



## CrystalGSD (Jun 27, 2014)

Sibe said:


> D'awwww! Such a cutie. Glad to hear the mom was spayed so there won't be any more "oops" litters too. Hope Crystal is a good role model! <3


Thank you!


----------



## parapluie (Oct 20, 2015)

So cute!!!!!


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

He is way too adorable!!


----------



## CrystalGSD (Jun 27, 2014)

parapluie said:


> So cute!!!!!





mudypony said:


> He is way too adorable!!


 Thank you!


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

I said it in the other thread too, but oh, Hero's cute!


----------



## CrystalGSD (Jun 27, 2014)

Avie said:


> I said it in the other thread too, but oh, Hero's cute!


Thanks!


----------



## Marvel (Sep 26, 2015)

He is so cute!! I love his floppy ear(s).


----------



## CrystalGSD (Jun 27, 2014)

Marvel said:


> He is so cute!! I love his floppy ear(s).


Thank you!


Hero's adjusting pretty well! We took him on his first walk with us and since it was in the 40s and raining, we kept it pretty short:


We also learned that he likes to sleep in uncomfortable positions, like with his neck craned in an awkward angle:


Every once in a while, he decides to be normal:


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Wait...What!? How did I just know of this. Your so lucky, and I'm so jealous of your puppy. So. Jealous.

He sure is adorable, I just love his ears. Do you know if they'll stand up?


----------



## CrystalGSD (Jun 27, 2014)

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> Wait...What!? How did I just know of this. Your so lucky, and I'm so jealous of your puppy. So. Jealous.
> 
> He sure is adorable, I just love his ears. Do you know if they'll stand up?


Aw thank you! We are guessing his ears will go up because both his parents had raised ears, but you never know


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Congrats! He's adorable!


----------



## CrystalGSD (Jun 27, 2014)

jade5280 said:


> Congrats! He's adorable!


Thank you!


----------



## Kate M (Sep 2, 2014)

He is soooo cute! He has such great looking traits of both breeds. So jealous...


----------



## CrystalGSD (Jun 27, 2014)

Kate M said:


> He is soooo cute! He has such great looking traits of both breeds. So jealous...


Thank you!

--
He's a very good puppy. Confident when meeting new people, a little fearful around bigger dogs but we can work on that. The only problem he really has is that he has no concept of holding his bowels yet, which is a tad frustrating, but I can't blame him, he's still a wee little boy, and we've had him for only a couple of days. (The people I'm more frustrated with are my family members for not taking him out enough when I'm at school, causing him to have accidents more often, but what can I do? I can't force them to listen. /endrant)

Anyways, he's doing good. 
Some more pics:















And this is what happens when you try to take a picture of two moving dogs:


----------



## parapluie (Oct 20, 2015)

Ahhh he is just so so adorable!! 

And I love this one. Crystal looks a little dubious... like she's thinking, "What the heck did you bring home...?" 


CrystalGSD said:


>


----------



## CrystalGSD (Jun 27, 2014)

parapluie said:


> Ahhh he is just so so adorable!!
> 
> And I love this one. Crystal looks a little dubious... like she's thinking, "What the heck did you bring home...?"


Thank you! And lol that's hilarious, I didn't even notice her facial expression hahaha


----------



## CrystalGSD (Jun 27, 2014)

Just a few pics from the last couple of days:






I can't wait until he's old enough to run, it's about time that I get a running buddy, lol, but at the same time I don't want him to grow up.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

His ears are so funny.


----------



## CrystalGSD (Jun 27, 2014)

Avie said:


> His ears are so funny.


Thanks, I agree


----------



## CrystalGSD (Jun 27, 2014)

Hero's finally comprehending his potty training! YAY 
He's doing amazing, I love him <3 He's such a genuinely good pup, eager to please, and very loving. Both of his ears stood up at the same time today, and it just reminded me of how fast he is growing up. He has a vet appointment next week so I'll get to see how much he weighs


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

He's soooo cute! I love how his ears are different in every picture hahaha


----------



## CrystalGSD (Jun 27, 2014)

mudypony said:


> He's soooo cute! I love how his ears are different in every picture hahaha


Thank you! Yeah, it's absolutely hilarious when you look at him and his ears are one way, you turn around and look back and his ears are suddenly different lol


----------



## parapluie (Oct 20, 2015)

Ahhhh! love when you post photos of him!!


----------



## CrystalGSD (Jun 27, 2014)

parapluie said:


> Ahhhh! love when you post photos of him!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Crystal still looks dubious, lol.

Hero's adorable! I'm secretly hoping the one ear stays floppy, it's so cute.


----------



## CrystalGSD (Jun 27, 2014)

Amaryllis said:


> Crystal still looks dubious, lol.
> 
> Hero's adorable! I'm secretly hoping the one ear stays floppy, it's so cute.


Dubious is her middle name lol! And it isn't looking that way, his ears have been pricked for the last couple of days but you can never know what those ears will end up doing, haha!


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

He is absolutely adorable! I wish his ears would stay that way too LOL!


----------



## CrystalGSD (Jun 27, 2014)

DogtorWho15 said:


> He is absolutely adorable! I wish his ears would stay that way too LOL!


Thanks!

Another quick update-
Hero is 26.3 pounds as of today (almost 13wks old). 
I tried to get pictures of Hero and Crystal together and 99% of them turned out with them either looking mildly disgruntled or barking at me for pointing the camera at them:

(why do they look so sad in this picture lol)





Hero's ears are officially up, I think, and they're big enough to have their own gravitational pull:






He cuddles with his German Shepherd stuffed toy:


He's catching up to Crystal, size-wise:


Overall, he's doing great. And training is going well. So far he knows: Sit, Down, Shake, Speak, Target, Recall, and 'Up', and he is learning how to Sit Pretty/Beg. He's a smart and mischievous little guy lol.


----------



## CrystalGSD (Jun 27, 2014)

His ears are only getting bigger LOL



He's a cutie


zzzzz


He likes to talk, still, lol, it's really funny


Crystal sat on him in the car and he was mildly disgruntled that it woke him up from his nap


He also tries to stand on everything




more zzzz's


He's doing really good  He knows sit, down, shake, speak, 'up', beg, spin (left & right), roll over, target, 'peekaboo', weave, and he's learning how to heel and 'cry' (whimper on command). He's a smart boy  Also, he's literally as tall as Crystal already, it's ridiculous! And he's only nearly 15 weeks old. Imagine how tall he will be compared to her when he's full grown!


----------



## CrystalGSD (Jun 27, 2014)

I haven't updated this in a month! Just looking back on my last post, he's gotten so much bigger since then! He is growing up way too fast. He's 20 weeks today  I guess that's a sign I need to start using months instead of weeks, lol!
Some new pictures:

Crystal kisses lol









literally all the pictures of them together are either derpy or blurry haha









he's pretty much all legs and ears right now



























he looks like such an adult dog sometimes


















(more in next post)


----------



## CrystalGSD (Jun 27, 2014)

happy dog


















he's grown so much ... (10ish weeks to 19 weeks)









I love this dog so much. He really is such a great dog. <3


----------



## Whip (Jul 19, 2015)

Still, those ears are priceless.  He is super duper adorable!


----------



## CrystalGSD (Jun 27, 2014)

Whip said:


> Still, those ears are priceless.  He is super duper adorable!


Thank you! And yes, they're big enough to pick up their own satellite signal lol!


----------



## parapluie (Oct 20, 2015)

I didn't realize until the side by side how much his coloring has changed on his face! He looks so cute. Glad to see Crystal looks less put out in photos with him now hahah


----------



## CrystalGSD (Jun 27, 2014)

parapluie said:


> I didn't realize until the side by side how much his coloring has changed on his face! He looks so cute. Glad to see Crystal looks less put out in photos with him now hahah


Yeah, he's getting much lighter overall! And yeah, I think she loves him a little, she's just not willing to admit it


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Gorgeous boy. I love his eyes. He seems to wear his eyeliner beautifully.


----------



## DogtorWho15 (Aug 31, 2015)

He such a handsome boy! And his ears just keep getting better


----------



## CrystalGSD (Jun 27, 2014)

Inga said:


> Gorgeous boy. I love his eyes. He seems to wear his eyeliner beautifully.





DogtorWho15 said:


> He such a handsome boy! And his ears just keep getting better


Thank you guys for the nice comments


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

He's gorgeous. I love his ears. He will be stunning as an adult!


----------



## CrystalGSD (Jun 27, 2014)

jade5280 said:


> He's gorgeous. I love his ears. He will be stunning as an adult!


Thank you!


----------



## CrystalGSD (Jun 27, 2014)

Oh my gosh, I haven't updated this in over two months! Well I guess it's time 

Hero turned 7 months old on the 19th, and is now 53 pounds! I thought he'd weigh more because of his height, but he's all legs and still in that lanky stage lol. He's doing well with training and such, he's such a fun dog to work with. We need to work a little on shyness with certain strangers, but other than that he's great. 









he was a tad nervous on this bridge, but with enough time spent on it with treats and praise, he was fine!























































[More...]


----------



## CrystalGSD (Jun 27, 2014)

idk if anywhere else broadcasted this on their news, but we've had severe flooding here in Houston. Here is Hero modeling next to the very flooded road (yes that is a road!) This road is the only way out of the neighborhood, so we were basically stuck in our neighborhood for a day and a half.



















The end


----------



## KayaScout (Nov 13, 2015)

Oh my goodness he is so handsome! And he still has such a puppy face


----------



## CrystalGSD (Jun 27, 2014)

KayaScout said:


> Oh my goodness he is so handsome! And he still has such a puppy face


Thank you! And I agree


----------



## parapluie (Oct 20, 2015)

Awww he's growing up so well!


----------



## CrystalGSD (Jun 27, 2014)

parapluie said:


> Awww he's growing up so well!


Thank you!


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

He's grown up so much! He really is one handsome pup.


----------



## CrystalGSD (Jun 27, 2014)

mudypony said:


> He's grown up so much! He really is one handsome pup.


Thank you, he has! Whenever I look through old photos, even on this thread, I'm like how did he grow up so fast???


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

So handsome. I can't get over his ears they are so awesome!


----------

